# What Are The Best Color To Sell In The Spring & Summer Time



## RRCOLLECTABLE (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi i would like to know what are the best color to sell during spring and summer time.


----------



## slogo16 (Mar 17, 2008)

What is going on these shirts? I recommend pastel type colors (for ladies anyway)....Now is the time to bring out the bright and bold (depending on what you are putting on them)....


----------



## benarzac (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello. I think citric colors. Like orange, bright yellow, bright fushia, etc.


----------



## RRCOLLECTABLE (Aug 11, 2007)

The color shirts will be for men t shirt and I will be using stock transfer and vinyl graphics. just need to know what color guys use the most in the summer time. I myself use blue, gray,and green shirt.


----------



## pegasus69 (Jul 31, 2007)

slogo16 said:


> Now is the time to bring out the bright and bold (depending on what you are putting on them)....


Just curious what I would not use on bright and bold?


----------



## zagadka (Jul 6, 2006)

bust out the Art 101 textbooks for what not to use with bright colors. avoid "color vibrations" which can happen easily when working with brights, and google "trend forecasting".

colors for upcoming seasons are usually "predicted" a least 3 seasons if not 4-6 out.


----------



## pegasus69 (Jul 31, 2007)

zagadka said:


> bust out the Art 101 textbooks for what not to use with bright colors. avoid "color vibrations" which can happen easily when working with brights.


What is a color vibration? Maybe I need to borrow your Art 101 textbook.

Never say never, maybe color vibrations will be "in" some day. Never thought girls would like to have "plumbers butt" either  .


----------



## zagadka (Jul 6, 2006)

well, i happen to like color vibration- i did a shirt based on it. you can see it on our website, its called Color Vibrations Study.

Basically its just a prinicpal that when complimentary colors (or not quite complimentary colors, or analygous, some tertiaries) are placed next to one another the line between them blurs and it makes your eye do funny things. some people feel kind of sick looking at it.

for example, these colors will vibrate:

bright orange and bright blue
hot pink and orange
yellow and purple
lime green and red

obviously a computer screen is kind of limiting, but you get the idea!


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

zagadka said:


> well, i happen to like color vibration- i did a shirt based on it. you can see it on our website, its called Color Vibrations Study.
> 
> Basically its just a prinicpal that when complimentary colors (or not quite complimentary colors, or analygous, some tertiaries) are placed next to one another the line between them blurs and it makes your eye do funny things. some people feel kind of sick looking at it.
> 
> ...


I see what you mean! 

P.S.

You have a great website!


----------



## RRCOLLECTABLE (Aug 11, 2007)

zagadka said:


> well, i happen to like color vibration- i did a shirt based on it. you can see it on our website, its called Color Vibrations Study.
> 
> Basically its just a prinicpal that when complimentary colors (or not quite complimentary colors, or analygous, some tertiaries) are placed next to one another the line between them blurs and it makes your eye do funny things. some people feel kind of sick looking at it.
> 
> ...


kool thanks i will check out your web site


----------



## waxtutor (Mar 14, 2008)

It all depends on the brand and what image your trying to portray...


----------



## mpstrategies (Mar 28, 2008)

i say lighter colours always works!! little colour goes withteh fashion this year


----------

